# SmokyOky's Salmon



## peculiarmike (Jun 25, 2007)

I REALLY NEED SmokyOky's method for the sockeye salmon fillets he prepared at the 1st Annual SMF Round-Up. Do not recall the seasoning used. Watched him baste it with honey. 
It sure ate fine on crackers with wasabe sauce!
Smoky, ya out there?????????


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 25, 2007)

Mmmm, that sounds good... can't wait for that recipe!


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 26, 2007)

Boy Mike, I don't know what I did to be lauded with kudos this way, but knowing that people really enjoyed what I cooked rilly makes my near heat stroke worthwhile.  The sockeye recipe is a cinch, and of course I don't mind sharing.  When it comes to recipes, I got a million of 'em.

You'll need the following:
A shallow foil pan  (1" or so deep) made from xhd foil
1 salmon fillet (skin on)  Any salmon is good, sockeye or steelhead is best
Chef Paul Prudhomme's Seafood Magic Seasoning
Honey

Lay the salmon in the pan,remove pin-bones if not already done, coat liberally w/ Seafood Magic and rub in very gently (not enough to cause a jiggle 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ).  drizzle with honey to coat, place in 250* smoker.
Smoke until juices come to the top and the meat firms up basting often with the melted honey that accumulates in the foil pan keeping the meat moist at all times.
Serve hot, chilled, and we like room temp best.

This is excellent with a garlic/lime/dill aeoli too.


----------



## pigcicles (Jun 26, 2007)

Cuz you rilly done a wunnerful job describing the perfect jiggle I guess... oh and your food was okay too.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jun 27, 2007)

THANKS Smoky!
Yeah, that jiggle thing almost got "out of hand", if you have kept up with all the posts.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Oh yeah, I've been utilizing the SmokyOky cooling method while mowing, etc. Works great! Gotta keep heat stroke at bay!


----------



## smokyokie (Jun 27, 2007)

Actually, I haven't been able to keep up very well, you know, this thing called
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  work.

I came across some of it when someone PMed me w/ questions about it.

Help keep me filled in when you can.  Traffic here has picked up so much that it's difficult to browse back through the active threads.

Tim


----------

